# Homefront



## CyBeR (Apr 5, 2011)

I have to repost this since there was a certain issue with my previous topic.
So...here we go.  

For those of you just now joining the gaming scene, *Homefront* is a game that wishes with all its wittle healt to be *Call of Duty*. Down the the extreme military actions, the cheesy writing, set piece shoot-outs, gun-nut characters and extremely boring level design. 

What sets it apart from Call of Duty, and most of the gaming industry, is that the game thinks you are a complete idiot. Or even a caveman that has just come out of the evolutionary pool and is quite unaware of how things work in reality. 
Things like doors. Or jumping into holes (though I would expect holes to have been quite a big part of the caveman living environment). Or even picking up a weapon. 

The amount of hand holding and really bad scripting in this game single player campaign is astounding. You have to wait for the AI to do absolutely EVERYTHING before you're given a chance to do so. 
Need to go through a door?
Just as soon as the AI catches up while walking at a leisurely pace as though the war is a far, distant thing and all those enemies walking around are simply little bunnies that come and cuddle next to your leg. And once the AI finally gets to your position (by this time you've probably wasted a few clips in the door out of sheer frustration), they crack a joke, make a comment, say something really military like and then kick open the door. 

What strikes me even more is how unsubtle the game is about showing atrocities. It's almost obscene in how it just goes "Lookie lookie, see what I did there? See? See? SEE? BAM! Parents shot in a corner with a child watching. See how cruel the invading forces are? Lookie there, lookie there, suburban American community trying to survive. See the hardship? See?". It gets grating after a while. 

What I find more shocking is how well this piece of junk is selling. There is nothing redeeming about it so far, from what I've been playing. The battles are bland, the story is typical military wet dream, the characters couldn't be more unlikeable even if they were all transformed into giant baby eating roaches and the graphics are underwhelming at best. 

Anyone else tried this?

Edit:
Oh, and the jump function is there just so you can jump over pre-determined fences. Reach a knee high mound of junk and that's where you'll be staying cowboy.


----------

